# Metrolink Wreck



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2008)

Ventura County Line, Train 111, outside Moorpark. Locomotive on its side after reported collision with freight. Details as they emerge. VC Line is my morning way to L.A. Wrecked train was outbound.


----------



## Eris (Sep 12, 2008)

It looks pretty bad. It looks like it was a head-on collision!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2008)

Eris said:


> It looks pretty bad. It looks like it was a head-on collision!


Yes, a cornfield meet. And it's at Chatsworth, not outside Moorpark. Forget the coast route for awhile. Today's Surfliners 798 and 796 aren't gonna get through southbound, and 784 northbound is probably canceled at L.A.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2008)

Further reports will be posted at the Amtrak forum because its coast line (Pacific Surfliners and Coast Starlight) is impacted, and clearly shut down for the time being.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 12, 2008)

Please head over here to continue to follow and discus this topic.


----------

